# Angsthaken befestigen !



## schumico (6. Oktober 2006)

Meine Frage ist wie befestigt ihr die sogenannten "Angsthaken" am Gummifisch ?

Ich habe schon so einiges ausprobiert aber das wahre ist es alles nicht vor allem nicht beim werfen dann überschlägt der Gufi immer und verfängt sich in der Schnur.

Also schreibt oder noch besser zeigt mir wie ihr eure zusatzhaken am Gufi befestigt.

MFG Schumico


----------



## deger (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

einfach vorne an der Öse befestigen, evtl. noch mit Sekundenkleber den Knoten fixieren. Dann noch einen Haken des Drillings in die Schwanzflosse und fertig...aber den Haken nicht zu weith hinten setzten, da sonst das Bewegungsspiel beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## schumico (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

ich habe jetzt den drilling immer mit monofiler durch den fisch aufgezogen und dann am schwanz herauskommen lassen


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

Da gibts im Prinzip nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder man bindet den Haken direkt an die Öse. Nachteil dabei ist, dass man den Jigkopf dann nicht mehr für einen Gufi anderer Größe verwenden kann. (Siehste auf dem Bild beim 2. und 3. Gummifisch)! 
Oder man macht vorne ne Schlaufe, dann ist der Angsthaken austauschbar - Nachteil: Das ganze ist nicht so straff und könnte evtl. bei der Köderbewegung nen negativen Einfluss nehmen. (Siehste auf dem ersten Bild, lass dich nicht von dem Leuchtschlauch irritierten, das war nur mal ein Versuch beim Meeresangeln)
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/55/angstdrillingzy3.jpg


----------



## schumico (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

ist alles nicht so das wahre aber die foto´s haben mich schon mal wieder auf was neues gebracht. 

ich habe letztens gesehen das einer das ungefair so hatte wie du bloß hat er den drilling direkt mit einem haken in der schwanzschaufel gehakt. hm alles nicht so einfach


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

@schumico 
das funktioniert schon, glaubs mir  

Wenn man auf Zander fischt und die beissen sehr spitz dann steckt man den Drilling in der Regel in die Schwanzschaufel, was sich aber nicht unbedingt postitiv auf das Laufverhalten auswirkt. 

Warum willst du eigentlich einen Zusatzdrilling montieren?


----------



## Pfandpirat (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

Von Mann's gibt es die Shads mit integriertem Kanal für den Angstdrilling. Die kann man (zumindest vor ca. 2 Jahren) sogar direkt im Set mit Shads und fertigem Angstdrilling am Vorfach angepasst kaufen. 

Da hast du gar keinen Aufwand mehr.

Der hängt dann im letzten Drittel des Fisches frei nach unten heraus.

Hab die mal gefischt und fand die eigentlich vernünftig.

Da bist du natürlich nicht mehr so flexibel.

Hier ein Bild (Finefish Modell ohne Schaufelschwanz):

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/data4u/files/images/admin/tackletipps/finefish.jpg


----------



## schumico (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

ich fische nur im Kanal und da ist es schlecht wenn der Drilling unten sitzt wegen Hängern die haben wir nämlich zu hauf hier.

Aber das mit dem vorgeformten kanal ist gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Baitbuster (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

Ich angel inna elbe und beim Sandra häng ich ihn über normalen haen und picks ihn hinten oben innen rücken und sons kann ich mich den anderen beiträgen oben nur anschliessen#6


----------



## schumico (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

@ Baitbuster
deinen Beitrag habe ich Inhaltlich nicht verstanden welchen haken hängst du wo rüber ?


----------



## Baitbuster (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

also das sieht dann ca so aus das bild war auch im zanderkant thread sry an den von dem ich das hab:


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

Ähm also ich zieh den (wenn überhaupt) mit der Ködernadel durch und hänge die Schlaufe (geflochtene Schnur) dann an den gleichen Wirbel in den ich auch den Jigkopf einhänge.


----------



## schumico (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

@ baitbuster

Ja so mache ich das auch immer mit meinen gummifischen aber ich habe so das gefühl das unsere Zander immer nur den letzten teil des Köders nehmen. 
Und bei nem Sandra ist es sowieso schwer da nen haken am schwanz zu befestigen ohne den lauf zu beienträchtigen.

Aber ihr habt mir schon gute ratschläge gegeben werde das eine oder andere ausprobieren


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angsthaken befestigen !*

Ich bin davon ab, den Angstdrilling durch den Gummi zu ziehen. Selbst bei den Manns wie bei dem Bild oben, hänge ich den Haken seitlich ein, wie bei den Bildern von Franz16.

Wenn ein Fisch nur auf den Angstdrilling beisst (dafür ist dieser ja da...) zerfetzt es meist den ganzen köder, der ist nach dem Drill dann ziemlich zerfleddert. Montiert man den Haken ausserhalb, lösst sich der Köder ab und bau,elt dann nebendrann - und der Gummi bleibt heil!

Es gibt von Manns die Drillinge mit kurzem Vorfach unter dem Namen "Stinger Systeme"...


----------

